# Monthly Competition rules (updated)



## morning-star

*Notice* 
June 2013: 
*The competition is back on!*
Look for the latest competition thread for the new contest.

*Entering Contests & Rules:*

-*There will be a new topic every month, anything from "Holiday Themed" to "Cute Photo." ETC *

-You can submit photos from the 1st of the month until the 20th of each month! No more photo's will be allowed to be added after the 20th/21st, and voting will begin that day as well. On the 30th voting will stop and votes will be counted.
-Once a winner has been determined, there will be a new thread posted with the results and added to the Winners Gallery archive.
-You may not edit the photo with special effects, E.G Photoshoping things in, adding text or altering the colours to a un-natural degree.

-*Submit your photos to me (morning-star) via PM, with "Photo Contest" in the subject line.*

-Please make sure that you send me a direct link to the image, wrapped in the _"Img"_ tag.









-*You may submit only two photos per competition.*

(If you don't know how to upload your photos, please see the "How To Upload Photos" thread. There's also a thread to show you how to Resize Your Photos if you need to, otherwise I will happily do it for you.) Any other questions, feel free to PM me 

*Good luck to all!*


----------



## candycorn

Very very exciting! I can't wait! What fun!


----------



## JohnColson1

Sounds fun.


----------



## kittygirl991

Yay its back ^^
That was my first competition aswell- And cory disapeared XD


----------



## morning-star

It has been up and running for the past few months. The latest contest is now starting.


----------



## kittygirl991

Okay cool XD I havnt been on the forums for a few months so-

Whats the new subject?
And how will i take a pic of my mousie?
For 1 when i last tried taking a photo it took ages to get a pic of her not moving XD


----------



## morning-star

The information of the latest photo contest can be found here:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=10502

it takes a lot of practise too take photos of mice. You try putting it on a small surface, (like a wine glass bottom for example) where there is a drop either side, this limits their movement and they rarely are dumb enough to jump off.


----------



## Elizabeth

Anything happening in 2013? I am a new breeder and new photo-taker in Maryland, USA but born in GB a long time ago. Mom reading Christopher Robin poems to me probably started my fondness for pet mice.


----------



## morning-star

prehaps - last few contests I did, I didn't get any entries, so it seemed pointless to continue it at the time.....(sadly)


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

I know I'd be entering!


----------



## fancyteddy1

I'd love to enter! I'll be taking a lot more photos because the weather's getting nicer, the natural sunlight makes for great photos!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

I would enter too, sounds like fun.


----------



## morning-star

ok  Prehaps I'll set-up a new one next month and see how it goes


----------

